# Big Game in Thailand???



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo möchte dieses Jahr im Dezembe nach Thailand. Kann man dort Big Game fischen? Wird das dort angeboten? Hat jemand Adressen? Mit welchen Kosten ist es verbunden? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## utzel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Schau mal hier http://pagophuket.com/fischen.html.
Wir waren im September 2003 dort.
2 Ausfahrten dort gebucht , 2 Sails , Dorado , Königsmakrele , mehrere Thunfischarten .
Für den Preis o.k.

Tight lines utzel


----------



## utzel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Und hier noch was http://www.phuketsportfishing.com/.

Tight Lines utzel


----------



## utzel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Und noch einer http://www.reelhooker-phuket.com/.

Tight Lines utzel


----------



## alalfred (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Oder der http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/saltwater_fishing/index_ge.html 
Am besten sich ein Ziel aussuchen und bei einem Veranstalter vor Ort deren Heftchen überall rumliegen einen Preis ausmachen.So hab ich es gemacht,bin im Sept-Okt.vor Ort und versuchs wieder mal.


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Bin ab dem 13 oktober  in Thailand. Habe von Phuket aus  ein Big Game Boot geschartert von dem wir 8 Tage lang  Tag und Nacht fischen können. Bin mal gespannt was dort so an den Haken geht. 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ab dem 13 oktober  in Thailand. Habe von Phuket aus  ein Big Game Boot geschartert von dem wir 8 Tage lang  Tag und Nacht fischen können. Bin mal gespannt was dort so an den Haken geht.
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:




Hi,haste mal ´nen Link zu deinem Veranstalter,wegen Kosten ??
Danke.

Der  STF  #6


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

@ Seeteufelfreund
dabe alles privat gebucht bei Uwe Schiteck. Tel. 006617195766. Boot kostet am Tag ca 480 |kopfkrat  der Flug 580 Euros.


----------



## ullsok (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*



> dabe alles privat gebucht bei Uwe Schiteck. Tel. 006617195766. Boot kostet am Tag ca 480  der Flug 580 Euros.


Ich habe gedacht, dem sein Boot wäre irgendwo auf den Andamanen in einem Hafen gesunken;+


----------



## Big Fins (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gedacht, dem sein Boot wäre irgendwo auf den Andamanen in einem Hafen gesunken;+



Wie war das noch, 30.000+ Pingpongbälle in den Rumpf befördern und so ein Kahn steigt aus der Tiefe wieder empor


----------



## Chris26071 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

big game in thailand!!
wenn du wilst kanst du auch riesen karpfen, wels,... fangen. viele ueber 70kg

www.anglingthailand.com

MFG Chris


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (26. November 2006)

*AW:Hilfe!!!! Big Game in Thailand???*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

jetzt ist es soweit am Mittwoch fliege ich nach Bangkok. Sind dort 3 Nächte in Bangkok und dann wollen wir mal schauen wo es hin geht. Hatte an Pattaya oder Rayong gedacht. Gibt es denn dort auch Big-Game fischen? Oder muß ich unbedingt bis nach Phuket? Ist ja doch sehr weit von Bangkok aus.
Kann ich angelzeug dort leihen bzw. kaufen? Was würde mich eine Tagestour Big-Game kosten?
Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Schöne grüße

Hendrik


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (26. November 2006)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Ach bevor ich es vergesse muß  nicht unbedingt eine Big Game tour sein mir würde einfaches Angeln vom Boot aus auch reichen. Statt Hochseeangeln an der Nordsee auf Makrele mal sowas in Thailand zu machen.

Bekomm ich in Bangkok denn irgendwo eine Angel? Gibt es dort Angelgeschäfte?

Schöne Grüße
Hendrik


----------



## Klausimator (6. August 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Ich bin im September für 4 Wochen in *Thailand* / Insel Ko Tao, Ko Phangan und vielleicht Ko Samui-
gibt es dort Möglichkeiten zum Big *Game* oder Angeln Allgemein ??? 
Das wäre mein erstes mal Big Game, daher sind bisher keine Erfahrungen vorhanden. Ich möchte in meinem Urlaub (Flitterwochen ;-)) aber trotzdem nur ungern auf’s Angeln verzichten. Ich werde keine Ausrüstung mitnehmen, sonder wäre auf einen „kompletten“ Trip angewiesen.
Bitte um Infos und was das so kosten kann?

Danke an alle… :vik:


----------



## Dart (7. August 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Thailand???*

Moderne Boote zum Trolling, meines Wissens nach, Fehlanzeige.
Es werden natürlich Join-in Touren auf Fischkuttern und Longtailbooten angeboten.
Angeln kann man dort, professionelles Big Game eher nicht.
Gruss Reiner


----------

